# Another broken heavenly for stupid money



## Padder (Dec 14, 2012)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Commercial-Coffee-Machine-/321089509337?pt=UK_BOI_Restaurant_RL&hash=item4ac26d17d9

Maybe worth a look if you're nearby


----------



## Franzpan (May 11, 2010)

Wow £300 starting price?







My fully working example was a fair bit less than that.


----------

